# Stereo 120 HPC TM 29, 2020er Modell



## stratt (28. Dezember 2019)

Da es noch nicht so viel dazu zu finden gibt.
Wer fährt es schon?
Schaltung und Bremsen muss man wohl nicht kommentieren.

Wie fährt es bergauf? Tatsächlich eher steifer geworden, so wie Cube behauptet? Was gefällt und was weniger?

Würde mich interessieren was ihr meint.

P.S.: sind die Züge im Rahmen in Führungsröhrchen verlegt?


----------



## stratt (28. Dezember 2019)

Habe im Laden das nicht bemerkt. Weiß jemand was das ist? denke das Plastikteil deckt ein Loch für Umwerfer oder Dämpfer-Remote ab. Aber wofür steht der Blitz und das ETC? Ist zwar jetzt ein Bild der 2019er Aluversion, aber der Deckel und die Beschriftung ist bei der 2020er an der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## stratt (12. Januar 2020)

So, jetzt habe ich es mir mal gekauft. Richtig gut. 
Bremsen sind mega, GX wie man sie kennt. Hinterbau sehr stabil und bei entsprechender Dämpfereinstellung nahezu wippfrei.
Generell macht der Rahmen einen sehr soliden, steifen Eindruck; selbst im Wiegetritt über Asphalt fühlt man sich nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## stratt (14. Januar 2020)




----------



## stratt (16. Januar 2020)




----------



## stratt (28. Januar 2020)

Falls es noch jemand braucht: Fulcrum sagt, der "Fulcrum Red 55 EM" LRS ist dem Red Metal 5 sehr, sehr ähnlich.

https://www.fulcrumwheels.com/de/fahrradrader/mtb-laufrader/red-metal-5-29


----------



## stratt (13. April 2020)

Habs mal gewogen: ca. 13,9 kg in 20", ohne pedale, abweichend nur Ergon GA2 Griffe und Selle Royal CUBE Edition Sattel.

Ein gutes Upgrade ist ein 32er GX Kettenblatt. Selbst 34 passt easy in den Rahmen.


----------



## Rockside (15. April 2020)

Das ist aber leider schon eine beachtliche Abweichung im Gewicht. 13,16 Kg gegen 13,9 Kg.


----------



## stratt (15. April 2020)

Joa, vielleicht sollte ich mal alles abbauen und ordentlich wiegen. Hab die Anbauteile subtrahiert aber auch teilweise nur geschätzt was sie wiegen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mehr als 300g daneben liege...


----------



## drufnuf (22. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

bin gerade durch Zufall auf diese thread gestoßen, man findet leider noch nicht allzu viel zu diesem Bike... 

Habe mir wohl als einer der ersten das neue Stereo in Carbonausführung bestellt, und bis jetzt den Kauf nicht bereut. 

Hier mal eine kleine Info zum Bike und den bisherigen Modifikationen (welche sich bisher in Grenzen halten) 

Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM, 20"
-Laufräder/Reifen:*umgerüstet auf tubeless und den Vorderreifen durch einen Hans Dampf ersetzt (2.35", Super Gravity, Soft), hinten nach wie vor Nobby Nic

-Pedale: Acros A-Flat MD 

-Griffe: Ergon GE1 Evo

-Gewicht: 14,0 kg inkl. Pedale und schwerem HD vorne (tubeless machts möglich ) 

Die einzige Komponente, welche evtl. nicht zu 100% auf der Höhe der Zeit ist verglichen mit anderen Bikes im gleichen Segment, sind die Laufräder die lediglich eine Maulweite von 23mm haben. 

Aber ich denke darüber kann man hinwegsehen, zudem sind die Laufräder sehr leicht und in gemäßigterem Gelände sollte man damit gut klarkommen.  

Über weitere Erfahrungsberichte freue auch ich mich sehr! 

Im Anhang findet ihr auch noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd_hear (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag.

Ich habe mir auch dieses tolle MTB gekauft, bekomme es im Laufe der Woche. Mal sehen, wann die Abholung klappt.
Hatte längere Zeit gesucht und bin an dem Gesamtpaket nicht vorbeigekommen. Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Ich habe eine Frage zu der hinteren Steckachse. Kann mir jemand die Maße sagen, welche die Achse hat?
Nach intensivster Recherche auf der CUBE HP bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. Das wäre super hilfreich und würde mir am Vatertag eine erste Ausfahrt mit meiner Tochter ermöglichen.

Die Gewichtsabweichungen werden bei mir erstmal nicht so relevant sein...

P.S.: ich habe mich in den Technischen FAQ's ausführlichst über die zulässige Nutzung von Anhängern an dem Bike informiert und mir sind auch die Nebenwirkungen bekannt.

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2020)

cd_hear schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu der hinteren Steckachse. Kann mir jemand die Maße sagen, welche die Achse hat?
> Nach intensivster Recherche auf der CUBE HP bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.


Auf der Cube-HP steht doch unter Rahmen: Boost 148 mm


----------



## BenMT (20. Mai 2020)

Die Steckachsen sind aber länger wie 148mm.


----------



## Rockside (20. Mai 2020)

Ja sicher, aber wenn einer in den Laden geht zum neukaufen, dann wird er wohl diese beiden Angaben gefragt. Aber die Frage nach der Verschraubung bleibt noch: 

hat die Steckachse einen Konus auf der linken Seite oder ist Auflage am Rahmen flach?
welche Gewindesteigung hat die Verschraubung im Schaltauge auf der rechten Seite?

Wenn's nirgends steht, dann hilft am Ende nur, die jetzige Achse mitzunehmen.


----------



## cd_hear (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an @Dirty Track für die weiteren Fragen, die genau die Richtigen sind.

Ich konnte mittlerweile herausfinden - zusammen mit dem netten Verkäufer bei der Abholung - dass es sich um eine Achse der Firma Newmen* handelt.

Die Steigung des Gewindes beträgt nach Auskunft Cube Kundenservice 1.0, es handelt sich um eine konische Auflage auf der linken Seite des Rahmens.

Die erste Messung hat eine Gesamtlänge von 184mm ergeben, Länge von der Spitze des Gewindes bis zu Beginn Konus 179mm. *Die Werte muss ich aber nochmal nachmessen, da der Händler diese mit einem einfach Meterstab genommen hat und das aus meiner Sicht nicht genau genug ist.* Das reiche ich noch nach.

Es zeigt jedoch auch, dass die Angabe "148mm Boost" nicht ausreicht, um die richtige Steckachse zu finden.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes langes WE.

* leider findet man dieses Teil nicht auf der Homepage, sodass sich daraus auch keine weiteren Informationen ergeben haben.


----------



## stratt (29. Mai 2020)

Gewichtsupdate (da es mich interessiert hat nochmal genauer gewogen): im Auslieferzustand (ohne Pedale) wog meines in 20" genau 13,39 kg. Bisschen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazon3599 (29. Mai 2020)

Hab das Bike derzeit auch im Auge. Habe es heute probegefahren, allerdings hatte der Händler nur Größe L (20") da. Ich bin ca. 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge grob gemessen 87 cm. Das Fahrrad hat sich zwar ein bisschen komisch angefühlt, allerdings war die Fahrt recht kurz und ich bin auch noch nie ein Fully geschweige denn ein Trailbike mit so einer Geometrie gefahren.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob 22" vielleicht die bessere Größe wäre.

Wie groß seid ihr denn und welche Größe fährt ihr?
Und passt eine 750 ml Flasche ins Rahmendreieck?


----------



## cd_hear (31. Mai 2020)

Mazon3599 schrieb:


> Hab das Bike derzeit auch im Auge. Habe es heute probegefahren, allerdings hatte der Händler nur Größe L (20") da. Ich bin ca. 184 cm groß, Schrittlänge grob gemessen 87 cm. Das Fahrrad hat sich zwar ein bisschen komisch angefühlt, allerdings war die Fahrt recht kurz und ich bin auch noch nie ein Fully geschweige denn ein Trailbike mit so einer Geometrie gefahren.
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob 22" vielleicht die bessere Größe wäre.
> 
> Wie groß seid ihr denn und welche Größe fährt ihr?
> Und passt eine 750 ml Flasche ins Rahmendreieck?




Ich bin 187cm und ebenfalls 87 cm Schrittlänge. Ich fahre das 20" und kann nach den ersten Fahrten sagen, dass mir das Bike perfekt passt.

Mit dem original Cube Flaschenhalter passt bei mir die 750mL Flasche rein - knapp aber es geht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mazon3599 (1. Juni 2020)

cd_hear schrieb:


> Ich bin 187cm und ebenfalls 87 cm Schrittlänge. Ich fahre das 20" und kann nach den ersten Fahrten sagen, dass mir das Bike perfekt passt.
> 
> Mit dem original Cube Flaschenhalter passt bei mir die 750mL Flasche reich - knapp aber es geht.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ok das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Fährst du denn auch längere Touren? Manche sagen ja man sollte dann lieber die größere Rahmengröße nehmen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich bei meiner Körpergröße schon 22" brauche. 22" ist nicht nur schwerer sondern auch weniger handlich bei einer technischen Abfahrt.


----------



## stratt (1. Juni 2020)

Je nachdem wie grob du deine SL gemessen hast ...
Bei mir ists 20" eindeutig, wenn du ein längeres Bike suchst ist CUBE eh die falsche Adresse, also würde ich an deiner Stelle auch 20" nehmen.


----------



## Mazon3599 (4. Juni 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie grob du deine SL gemessen hast ...
> Bei mir ists 20" eindeutig, wenn du ein längeres Bike suchst ist CUBE eh die falsche Adresse, also würde ich an deiner Stelle auch 20" nehmen.



Hab auch beim zweiten Mal 87 cm gemessen. ?
Aber gerade das mit dem eher nicht so langen Rahmen spricht doch bei meinem tourenorientierten Fahrprofil dafür das größere zu nehmen oder? Solange von der Sattelhöhe etc. alles passt schadet es ja nicht, dann ist auch die Sattelüberhöhung nicht so groß.

Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich in XL bestellt, nach langer Odyssee nach dem richtigen Bike und der richtigen Rahmengröße. Das Giant Trance 1 in Größe L welches ich heute probegefahren habe hat ähnliche Maße wie das Cube. Die Sattelstütze war hier sechs cm ausgezogen. Nach meiner Berechnung müsste die Sattelstütze beim Cube in XL dann im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand genau auf mich passen, wenn sie ganz in den Rahmen eingeschoben wird.

Jetzt heißt es über zwei Wochen warten. Endlich kann ich mich wieder anderen Dingen als der Fahrradsuche widmen. ?


----------



## stratt (4. Juni 2020)

Mit der Dropper müsste es gehen. Meine ist beim 20" genau 5cm ausgezogen (genau die Differenz Sitzrohrlänge 20" zu 22").
Mir wäre das 22" persönlich zu groß aber ich mag auch Sattelüberhöhung und bin ja auch etwas kürzer als du insgesamt, also wenn es jetzt eh bestellt hast: draufsetzen und schauen wie es ist


----------



## cd_hear (4. Juni 2020)

@Mazon3599
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Bestellung! Zu deiner Frage bzgl. der längeren Touren: im Moment reicht es leider nur für kürzere Touren (30-40KM) mit dem MTB. Ich fahre auch Rennrad, da mache ich längere Ausfahrten. Das Rennrad war mir nach 4 Jahren und jetzt in den Corona-Zeiten etwas zu monoton geworden. Da wollte ich sprichwörtlich "back to the roots". Bisher habe ich es nicht bereut, auch wenn es eher quick and dirty ist


----------



## adamkg (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo! Irgendwo habe ich kürzlüch über das Loch im Fulcrum Felge gelesen, das der Tubeless-Umbau unmöglich macht. Das Problem ist auch bei mir vorgekommen. Könnt ihr helfen, was ich machen soll (Ventil und Tubeless-Tape sind dicht)? Danke


----------



## stratt (9. Juni 2020)

Sicher? Dachte das Loch sei nur zur Belüftung des Felgenhohlraumes und hat keine Verbindung zum Felgenbett.


----------



## adamkg (15. Juni 2020)

Sicher, aber es war meine Schuld. Das Band war nicht dicht genug an einer Stelle. Jetzt ist alles schon in Ordnung.

Übrigens, ich habe die Felgen gemessen und die sind nicht die angegebenen und draufgeklebten 23 mm, sondern die 27 mm Varianten. Deshalb sind sie nicht ca. 1800 g, sondern 1950g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattiMatti90 (15. Juni 2020)

adamkg schrieb:


> Sicher, aber es war meine Schuld. Das Band war nicht dicht genug an einer Stelle. Jetzt ist alles schon in Ordnung.
> 
> Übrigens, ich habe die Felgen gemessen und die sind nicht die angegebenen und draufgeklebten 23 mm, sondern die 27 mm Varianten. Deshalb sind sie nicht ca. 1800 g, sondern 1950g.



hast du aber die Standard Fulcrum Red 55 em verbaut?


----------



## adamkg (15. Juni 2020)

MattiMatti90 schrieb:


> hast du aber die Standard Fulcrum Red 55 em verbaut?


Ja, jetzt sind noch die am Rad.


----------



## MattiMatti90 (15. Juni 2020)

Ok, auf welchen Laufradsatz hast du vor zu wechseln und wieso?
Also nur als Info für mich und zum Nachvollziehen. Ich find den LRSatz nämlich überraschend gut ?
Die Tatsache, dass ein Laufrad mit 27mm Innenweite verbaut ist ist ja mega, werde beim nächsten Schlauchwechsel wohl auch mal messen, fahre dasselbe Rad und würde mich natürlich freuen wenn auch 27mm verbaut wären...


----------



## adamkg (16. Juni 2020)

Der Fulcrum ist zu schwer für mich. Ich habe auch ein Stereo 170, also das 120 will ich eher in Richtung XC/Marathon trimmen, deshalb kommen Newmen 25 mm Felgen/Räder dran.


----------



## stratt (16. Juni 2020)

Was wiegt der Fulcrum denn?


----------



## adamkg (16. Juni 2020)

Laut Hersteller 1950g.


			https://www.fulcrumwheels.com/en/wheels/mtb-wheels/red-metal-5-29


----------



## TiKli (16. Juni 2020)

warum hast du nicht gleich das HPC SLT genommen, das hat doch die Newmen 25 mm-Felgen und wiegt lt. Katalog 11,9 kg.


----------



## adamkg (16. Juni 2020)

Kostet aber zu viel. Ich habe eine extra Newmen Nabe, also es war so viel günstiger.


----------



## honi__ (21. Juni 2020)

@cd-hear

Servus also meistens haben die Achsen 142 oder boost was 148 entspricht sucht man eine Achse ist der richtige weg eigentlich die Nabe zu messen dan ist sicher welche man hat daraus ergibt sich dan die gesamt länge! darauf zu achten ist nur ob die einsteck seite einen konus hat oder nicht!

da du wohl eine Anhängerachse suchst gug mal hier https://robertaxleproject.com/axle-finder-2/  ist der einfache weg

Ich habe bei meiner frau im Stereo140 hybrid un im  Sting ws120 die selbe Achse für 142/148 ist eine Achse mit 2 teilen dem konus zum aufschieben un einem distanzring welcher der ausgleich ist für 142/148

ZB hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...nger-fuer-142-und-148-mm-Einbaubreite-p68345/


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd_hear (21. Juni 2020)

honi__ schrieb:


> @cd-hear
> 
> Servus also meistens haben die Achsen 142 oder boost was 148 entspricht sucht man eine Achse ist der richtige weg eigentlich die Nabe zu messen dan ist sicher welche man hat daraus ergibt sich dan die gesamt länge! darauf zu achten ist nur ob die einsteck seite einen konus hat oder nicht!
> 
> ...


Hi honi_,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr weitergesucht.

Werde gleich mal schauen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## honi__ (22. Juni 2020)

Servus

Gerne doch 

mfg?


----------



## stratt (30. Juni 2020)

drufnuf schrieb:


> -Laufräder/Reifen:*umgerüstet auf tubeless



Bevor ich mich dran wage (auch da es meine erste TL Umrüstung ist): welche Ventile, Felgenband und Milch hast du benutzt und funktioniert es weiterhin gut?


----------



## stratt (5. Juli 2020)

Was anderes: weiß jemand welches Innenlager verbaut ist?


----------



## Ghostghost (8. Juli 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich dran wage (auch da es meine erste TL Umrüstung ist): welche Ventile, Felgenband und Milch hast du benutzt und funktioniert es weiterhin gut?



Hi,
ich habe auch das Rad und habe es mit dem "Schwalbe Tubeless Easy Kit" auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Das Felgenband war zwar ein wenig zu schmal, ich habe es aber einfach doppelt genommen und überlappen lassen. Bislang ist es absolut dicht und funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## drufnuf (5. August 2020)

@adamkg: bist du wirklich sicher, dass dein verbauter LRS 27mm Innenweite hat? 

Meines Wissens ist der Red 55 EM ident zum Red Zone 5 und nicht zum Red Metal 5 mit 27mm IW. 

Habe das nie wirklich nachgemessen, wäre natürlich toll wenn er tatsächlich 27mm hätte, der Aufkleber sagt ja 23c....

Ach btw. schaut mal auf die Cube homepage, das 2021er Modell ist nun abgebildet und die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich nur marginal...

Der Rahmen ist aber von der Farbkombi noch einen Tick hübscher wie ich finde.  

LG, 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weinimike (5. August 2020)

Servus zusammen,
bin gerade dabei ein Stereo 120 SLT vorzubestellen. Bin 187cm groß und meine SL beträgt 88cm. Laut Rahmenrechner usw. komme ich auf einen L/ 20 Zoll Rahmen. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob dann der Sattel relativ weit ausgezogen werden muss. Denkt ihr L passt oder doch lieber XL, und hat ggf. jemand Bilder von seinem 120er HPC mit einer ähnlichen Statur?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Rockside (5. August 2020)

Also bei 1,87 m wurde ich eher zu XL greifen.


----------



## 7SidedCube (9. September 2020)

drufnuf schrieb:


> @adamkg: bist du wirklich sicher, dass dein verbauter LRS 27mm Innenweite hat?
> 
> Meines Wissens ist der Red 55 EM ident zum Red Zone 5 und nicht zum Red Metal 5 mit 27mm IW.
> 
> Habe das nie wirklich nachgemessen, wäre natürlich toll wenn er tatsächlich 27mm hätte, der Aufkleber sagt ja 23c....



Falls jemand in Zukunft mal über diese Frage stolpert: Ich habe den LRS (Red 55 EM 29" aus einem 2019er-Modell) gerade in ausgebautem Zustand rumliegen und nachgemessen. 23mm passt.

Andere Frage dazu: Weiss jemand den ERD der Felge? Ist aufgrund einiger Dellen (_hust_ Bikepark _hust_) einem robusteren LRS gewichen, und ich überlege, mir mit neuen Felgen und leichten Reifen einen Touren-LRS daraus zu bauen. Idealerweise unter Weiterverwendung der alten Speichen (Risiko ist mir bewusst) weil das sonst bei den Laufrädern ökonomisch eher nicht so sinnvoll wäre... Oder frage ich so etwas besser direkt im Laufrad-Forum? Bei Fulcrum finde ich natürlich weder Details zu den Felgen des Red Zone noch gibt es im Internet Ersatzfelgen, und das Messen würde ich mir möglichst gerne sparen damit ich den LRS nicht ausspeiche nur um später festzustellen dass man keine passenden Felgen findet.


----------



## Rockside (9. September 2020)

Ich würde da eher im Laufrad-Forum nachfragen, als hier.

Eine Weiterverwendung der Speichen mit anderen Felgen könnte zu einem Problem werden, weil unterschiedliche Felgen oft auch unterschiedliche Felgenhöhen haben und dann das oft nicht mehr zusammenpasst mit den Speichenlängen.

Aber im Laufrad-Forum sind schon auch ein paar kompetente Laufradbauer unterwegs, die sicher mehr dazu sagen könnten.


----------



## 7SidedCube (10. September 2020)

Danke, dann versuche ich mein Glück da!

Du hast vollkommen Recht, genau wegen diesem Punkt fragte ich ja nach dem ERD - das ist, sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe, ja genau das für Speichenlängen etc. relevante Maß der Felge ?


----------



## dnny-skr (11. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich reihe mich hier einfach mal ein und lasse mal Grüße da.

Habe mir nach langem Suchen und ausgiebigem grübeln das 2021er Modell geordert und darf nun erstmal mindestens 4 Wochen warten 

Gibt es hier Leute die das 2021er Modell schon gefahren sind?

Gruß
dnny


----------



## dnny-skr (14. September 2020)

…Lieferbar in 4 Wochen bedeutet bei BikeDiscount scheinbar "wirwissennichtwann". 
Habe heute einen Liefertermin für KW 12 2021 um die Ohren gehauen bekommen. 

Ja die Saison in diesem Jahr ist nicht mehr lang aber man will/kann ja nicht nur bei schönem Wetter fahren. 
Sind diese Lieferzeiten normal bei Cube? 

Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken auf das 140er zu gehen. Bin mir aber unsicher zwecks der 27,5" 

Meinungen?


----------



## 7SidedCube (14. September 2020)

Kommt wirklich darauf an, was du fahren willst. Ich bin mit dem 120er (auch in gröberem Gelände) sehr zufrieden, und habe im Vergleich gemerkt, dass sich für mich inzwischen 27,5"-Räder wackelig anfühlen, unabhängig von der Menge des Federweges. Das ist aber bestimmt eine reine Gewöhnungssache, und wie so vieles auch abhängig vom Einsatzzweckd, daher meine Meinung: Probefahren (ggf. vergleichbares Rad anderer Hersteller) und dann entscheiden!


----------



## dnny-skr (14. September 2020)

Ja ich denke der Ausblick auf das 140er war dem Frust geschuldet ?
Im Prinzip weiß ich ja für mich dass 27,5 nicht in Frage kommt und mehr als 120/130 mm Unsinn für mich sind.
Ich ärgere mich massiv, dass ich jetzt nochmal suchen muss - weil Preis Leistung bei dem Modell top sind. Bis März/April 21 warte ich nicht :/


----------



## Stavro (16. September 2020)

Schreib dann mal, wie du dich entschieden hast... Bin nämlich in der exakt gleichen Situation. Stereo 140 kommt für mich nicht in Frage wegen der 27,5er Reifen ... will aber auch nicht bis März warten. Ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob mir als Anfänger eventuell auch ein 120 HPC Race reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnny-skr (16. September 2020)

Wenn ich mich so umschaue, wird wohl auch das 120 Race nicht vor 2021 verfügbar sein :/
Aktuell drifte ich weg von Cube


----------



## Stavro (19. September 2020)

Habe diese Woche bei einem Händler in der Nähe nach dem 120 HPC TM 29 2021 gefragt und hatte das Glück, dass dort jemand XL bestellt hatte, es ihm dann aber zu groß war. Hab`s dann nach ner kurzen Probefahrt direkt gekauft. Vielleicht als Tipp für dich, einfach mal probieren ;-)


----------



## dnny-skr (19. September 2020)

Glückwunsch ? viel Spaß damit


----------



## matt_ghost (13. Oktober 2020)

adamkg schrieb:


> Sicher, aber es war meine Schuld. Das Band war nicht dicht genug an einer Stelle. Jetzt ist alles schon in Ordnung.
> 
> Übrigens, ich habe die Felgen gemessen und die sind nicht die angegebenen und draufgeklebten 23 mm, sondern die 27 mm Varianten. Deshalb sind sie nicht ca. 1800 g, sondern 1950g.



Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht bei meinen Felgen. drauf steht 23C, aber wenn ich die Aussenbreite messe, so sind es ca. 32mm. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Innenweite ca. 27,5mm ist, analog den red metal. Die red zone hat ja ein Aussenmaß von ca. 28. Ausserdem hat die red zone keine all mountain oder enduro freigabe. Macht also keinen Sinn dass sie auf einem stereo 150 verbaut sind.


----------



## 7SidedCube (13. Oktober 2020)

Verrückt - anscheinend gibt es verschiedene Modelle mit der gleichen Bezeichnung? Steht bei dir etwas zum Modell auf der Felge? Bei mir ist auf dem orangen Fulcrum-Decal rechts am Rand in dunkelgrau "RED ZONE 500" zu lesen. Ich komme bei meinen auf eine Aussenweite von 28mm, d.h. die 23er Innenweite passt auch. Aber sind wie gesagt die aus dem 2019er-Alu-TM...


----------



## matt_ghost (14. Oktober 2020)

da steht wirklich 23C darauf red zone 500 aber ganz grau hinterlegt neben dem weissen RED55. Aber die Aussenmaße sind nun 32mm. Innen hab ich noch nicht gemessen. da ich den Reifen nicht demontieren wollte...Glaub aber nicht dass die Wandstärken 9mm sind, und somit 23mm Innenweite resultieren. Gewicht rechnerisch: 1847g ca.(Gesamtgewicht-Reifengewicht-Schlauchgewicht-Bremsscheibe bzw. Kassette)


----------



## matt_ghost (27. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum obigen Post: Ich habe jetzt das vordere Laufrad vermessen und gewogen. die Maulbreite ist wirklich 27,5 und es wiegt 930g (ohne Bremsscheibe und afs halterung). Folglich dürfte der komplette LRS ca. 1950g wiegen (Hinterrad ist ja immer schwerer, dank des Freilaufs und der längeren Achse), womit wir wieder bei red metal 5 wären. Die angabe auf den Felgen red zone 500 622-23C stimmt so überhaupt nicht.....


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (16. November 2020)

Eigentlich war das Canyon Neuron mein Favorit. Nun habe ich doch die Möglichkeit ein Stereo 120 HPC TM 2020 für einem fairen Preis zu ergattern. Bisher habe ich ich nur positives gelesen. Kann schon jemand ein paar Langzeit Erfahrungen teilen?

Empfindet ihr die fox 34 rhythm als limtierend?

Hat sich die Maulbreite von 27,5 auch bei anderen bestätigt?


----------



## MattiMatti90 (16. November 2020)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich war das Canyon Neuron mein Favorit. Habe ich doch die Möglichkeit ein Stereo 120 HPC TM 2020 für einem fairen Preis zu ergattern. Bisher habe ich ich nur positives gelesen. Kann schon jemand ein paar Langzeit Erfahrungen teilen?
> 
> Empfindet ihr die fox 34 rhythm als limtierend?
> 
> Hat sich die Maulbreite von 27,5 auch bei anderen bestätigt?



Nabend,

die Fox34 Rythm ist mMn eine super Gabel.
Ich wiege fahrfertig 100kg und komme sehr gut mit der Gabel klar. Ich persönlich benötige für meine Anforderungen keine Gabel, die mehr kann...
Jedoch kommt es natürlich immer darauf an was DU von einer Gabel erwartest. Dementsprechend solltest du DEINE Wahl treffen.
Viele Grüße,
Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1lverSurf3r (17. November 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Morgen werde ich es Probefahren und wenn alles passt auch nehmen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bei eurem Stereo 120 HPC eine Dämpferpumpe mit dabei war?
Waren die Felgen bereits tubeless ready oder musste Felgenband selbst aufgeklebt werden?
Seit ihr mit der Cube Sattelstütze soweit zufrieden?


----------



## matt_ghost (17. November 2020)

hallo,
meine Felgen sind als tubeless ready angegeben. Doch das vorinstallierte Band ist ein Witz! Sitzt ewig locker auf der felge hält nie und nimmer dicht! Ein Dichtband von Schwalbe ist sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man denn tubeless haben möchte. Ich bevorzuge Dichtmilch im Schlauch:-D Von der Pannenanfälligkeit habe ich da super Erfahrung gemacht.
Die Cube Stütze finde ich auch sehr gut. Kein Spiel oder sehr wenig. Nichts wackelt oder klappert. Bin aber nur 1000km darauf gefahren. Also ist dies keine Langzeitaussage.


----------



## CarlaVerde (19. November 2020)

Hallo

Ich habe mir nach rd. 25 Jahren mit verschiedenen Hardtails im September 2020 beim örtlichen Lucky Bike Laden das dortige letzte Stereo HPC TM 29 in Größe M (Körpergröße 174) gekauft und kam von Anfang an super damit zurecht, soweit ich das auf meinen bisherigen kurzen Fahrten beurteilen kann.
Sattel und Griffe tauschte ich aus, Klickpedale wurden montiert.

Leider fingen die Probleme bereits am ersten Tag bzw. nach wenigen Tagen an:

1. Shimano XT Hinterradbremse quitschte und rubbelte extrem.
(Neue Beläge wurden montiert und Bremssattel eingestellt - Werkstattmeister bei Lucky sagte, dass sich "etwas" in die Beläge eingebrannt hatte. Keine Ahnung wie das zustande gekommen sein soll. )

2. Vorderradbremse (s.o.)

3. SRAM Kassette/GX Schaltwerk/Kette knacken deutlich hörbar auf dem 4. und 5. Ritzel
(Erster Versuch der Werkstatt mit Abfeilen eines Grates an den Ritzeln führte nicht zum Erfolg. Austausch des NX Triggers gegen einen GX - keine Verbesserung. Schaltauge und Schaltwerk justiert - negativ.)

Kassette und Schaltwerk wurden abgebaut und zu SRAM eingeschickt. Das Rad steht nun seit 4 Wochen in der Werkstatt.

Lucky und die dortige Werkstatt sind bemüht, jedoch hilft mir das momentan leider nichts .

Vermutlich alles Kleinigkeiten,  jedoch extrem nervig.

Was ich auch nicht besonders gelungen finde ist, dass die Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge extrem lang sind und nicht passend gekürzt wurden.

Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich auch, da an meinen bisherigen Bikes ausschließlich XT und XTR Schaltungskomponenten verbaut waren und deren Schaltpräzision wesentlich besser war als bei SRAM.


----------



## Rockside (19. November 2020)

Tja, alles Probleme mit Zukauf-Teilen, wofür ein Bike-Hersteller nix kann und auch keinerlei Einfluss drauf hat.


----------



## CarlaVerde (19. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Tja, alles Probleme mit Zukauf-Teilen, wofür ein Bike-Hersteller nix kann und auch keinerlei Einfluss drauf hat.


Ich würde aber erwarten, dass der Hersteller das Bike vor Auslieferung testet und derartige Mängel feststellt, so dass der Kunde damit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Rockside (19. November 2020)

Solche Fehler stellen sich doch erst mit der Zeit im laufenden Betrieb ein. Wie willst du das vorher merken? Ausserdem sollten diese Zulieferer auch eine Qualitätssicherung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratt (19. November 2020)

Ist halt auch ein Einzelfall. Flächendeckende Probleme scheint es mit den Komponenten nicht zu geben.

Ich finde XT Bremse und die Schaltung sind mit das Beste an dem Rad. War vorher eher Shimanofanboy, aber seit ich den NX gegen einen GX Trigger getauscht habe, ist es echt knackig und schnell ohne Fehler.
Die Bremshebel finde ich richtig angenehm in der Hand und griffig wie nix.

Kommt halt immer auf die eigene Erfahrung an. Ungekürzte Leitungen sind auch eher ein Problem von Lucky Bike als von Cube. Aber wenn man da ein Rad kauft sollte man auch echt nicht mehr erwarten...


----------



## CarlaVerde (19. November 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Ist halt auch ein Einzelfall. Flächendeckende Probleme scheint es mit den Komponenten nicht zu geben.
> 
> Ich finde XT Bremse und die Schaltung sind mit das Beste an dem Rad. War vorher eher Shimanofanboy, aber seit ich den NX gegen einen GX Trigger getauscht habe, ist es echt knackig und schnell ohne Fehler.
> Die Bremshebel finde ich richtig angenehm in der Hand und griffig wie nix.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt ganz bewusst nicht die Filiale genannt, da ich dort mit dem Service der Mitarbeiter zufrieden war und diese, wie weiter oben genannt nicht für Qualitätsprobleme des Herstellers und Komponentenlieferers verantwortlich sind.

Es handelt sich um einen alteingesessenen Fachbetrieb, der noch nicht allzulange zur Lucky Bike Kette gehört und in welchem ich über mehrere Jahrzehnte hinweg immer mal wieder eingekauft habe.

Daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## stratt (19. November 2020)

In bezug auf die Leitungslänge: na klar liegt es daran. Der Betrieb schraubt die Räder ja zusammen und ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was angepasst wird.
Für Komponentendefekte können die natürlich nichts, wobei ein kaputter Bremsbelag schon von Dreck kommen kann wenn man Pech hat.
Und die Eagle Schaltwerke müssen sehr penibel eingestellt werden und sind recht empfindlich, ich würde mal behaupten, dass auch nicht jeder Fachbetrieb das gut kann.


----------



## CarlaVerde (19. November 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> In bezug auf die Leitungslänge: na klar liegt es daran. Der Betrieb schraubt die Räder ja zusammen und ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was angepasst wird.
> Für Komponentendefekte können die natürlich nichts, *wobei ein kaputter Bremsbelag schon von Dreck kommen kann *wenn man Pech hat.
> Und die Eagle Schaltwerke müssen sehr penibel eingestellt werden und sind recht empfindlich, ich würde mal behaupten, dass auch nicht jeder Fachbetrieb das gut kann.



Hi stratt

Hinterradbremse wurde bereits im Laden beim Kauf bemängelt. ("Ich sollte erstmal ein paar Tage fahren, das würde sich einbremsen!" Tat es aber nicht.)
Vorderradbremse bei der ersten Ausfahrt.

Sorry, am Dreck kann es nicht gelegen haben.

*"Der Betrieb schraubt die Räder ja zusammen und ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was angepasst wird."*

Das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte die werden, wie in meinem Fall von Cube, fertig montiert an den Einzelhändler geliefert.


----------



## CarlaVerde (28. November 2020)

Abschluss:

Das Rad läuft wieder super. Es lag nicht an der Kassette. Am Schaltwerk war etwas verbogen.


----------



## Rockside (29. November 2020)

Ehem, da lag es also doch an 'deinem' Fachbetrieb, der was nicht richtig eingestellt hatte?


----------



## matt_ghost (29. November 2020)

Verbogen? Klingt nach Schaltauge oder?


----------



## CarlaVerde (29. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ehem, da lag es also doch an 'deinem' Fachbetrieb, der was nicht richtig eingestellt hatte?



Es ist nicht "mein" Fachbetrieb. Ich muss mich als technisch eher unbedarfte Fahrerin auf die Aussage eines Zweiradmechaniker Meisters und eines Gesellen verlassen. War bisher auch kein Problem.


----------



## CarlaVerde (29. November 2020)

matt_ghost schrieb:


> Verbogen? Klingt nach Schaltauge oder?



Das Schaltauge wurde gleich nach Feststellung des "Knackens" vermessen und justiert. Daran lag es wohl nicht. Der Chef sagte es lag am Schaltwerk. Warum das SRAM nach dem Einschicken und bei der werksseitigen Kontrolle nicht festgestellt hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 7SidedCube (29. November 2020)

Könnte mir jemand zufällig den verwendeten Dämpfer-Tune des Carbon-Modells nennen? Mein 2019er-Alu-TM-Rahmen hat zumindest optisch schon stark gelitten, sodass ich gelegentlich mal ein Auge auf die Carbon-Rahmen bei Schlierseer werfe. Bitte sagt mir, dass das ein grundsätzlich anderer Tune ist, sodass ich garnicht erst in Versuchung komme 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerkralle (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo, bin neu hier, lese aber schon eine Zeit lang mit. Heute hab ich zugeschlagen und eines der letzten momentan verfügbaren Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 ergattert.  Musste dafür nur um die 10 Händler abtelefonieren. Der Markt ist flächendeckend, unabhängig von der Marke, total abgegrast. 3-4 Fullys hat er noch da, dann ist alle. Ob nochmal was kommt? - Er weiß es nicht. Dieses Jahr ist krass. So, jetzt noch paar mal schlafen und dann kann ich es abholen. 😁


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (26. Februar 2021)

Bei mir ist es im Herbst 2020 auch ein Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 geworden. Konnte es in einem neuwertigen Zustand gebraucht ergattern. Bin seitdem schon viel unterwegs gewesen und sehr zufrieden.

Bin von einem Canyon Spectral 29 aus 2015 umgestiegen.

Lediglich die Clips der Kabelführung an der Front rutschen mir immer raus. Gibt es hier einen Trick?
Habe schon versucht den Umfang mit etwas Klebeband zu vergrößern. Dadurch hielten sie wieder eine Weile, rutschen aber mittlerweile wieder raus.


----------



## Rockside (26. Februar 2021)

Wenn du die Plastikhalterung der Züge im Rahmen meinst, ... die kannst du einfach mit Sekundenkleber in den Rahmen kleben.


----------



## Killerkralle (12. März 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich hinten den RRP ProGuard montiert bekomme?
Was habt ihr denn so dran?


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (17. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn du die Plastikhalterung der Züge im Rahmen meinst, ... die kannst du einfach mit Sekundenkleber in den Rahmen kleben.



Eigentlich so naheliegend. Hat prima funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## PopcornJoe (6. April 2021)

Killerkralle schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich hinten den RRP ProGuard montiert bekomme?
> Was habt ihr denn so dran?


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin gerade auch am Schauen und bin auch auf das RRP Proguard Rear Schutzblech für hinten gestossen. 

Vorne habe ich schon das RRP Proguard Bolt-On Schutzblech. Das funktioniert am Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 Modell 2021 bestens.


----------



## Chopperhead86 (25. August 2021)

PopcornJoe schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin gerade auch am Schauen und bin auch auf das RRP Proguard Rear Schutzblech für hinten gestossen.
> 
> Vorne habe ich schon das RRP Proguard Bolt-On Schutzblech. Das funktioniert am Cube Stereo 120 HPC TM 29 Modell 2021 bestens.


Moin, schon das Schutzblech montiert? Ich will das für mein focus sam auch zulegen aber ich weis nicht ob das wirklich für breite Reifen geeignet ist.


----------



## Killerkralle (14. September 2021)

Für richtig viel Nass hab ich mir den "SKS Mudrocker Rear" geholt. Dank der Klettbänder ruckzuck an/abmontiert. Ein richtig schönes Schutzblech für Fullys wirds wohl nie geben.


----------



## Matze281 (21. September 2021)

Ich hab heute das 2022 Modell bei meinem Händler in der Nähe erstanden. Der hatte da zufällig noch eins in XL stehen, sonst findet man die aktuellen Cubes ja so gut wie nirgendwo...
Schade finde ich nur, dass es bisher "nur" in diesem Olivgrün angeboten wird. Die Vorjahresvarianten in Schwarz / Orange waren optisch weitaus ansprechender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4500Cruiser (7. November 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe auch das 2021er TM und wollte mal nachfragen ob einer von Euch eventuell auch das Problem mit  dem Lagerspiel in der Dämpferaufnahme hat, welches durch den Abrieb der Lackierung/Beschichtung des Dämpferbolzens entsteht.

Das Spiel ist am besten spürbar wenn man die Vorderradbremse anzieht und dann das Bike am Sattel anhebt.

Ich dachte zunächst die Buchsen wären bereits verschlissen, aber wie sich herausstellte entsteht das Spiel tatsächlich durch den Abrieb am Bolzen.

Falls jemand das Problem kennt und eine Lösung parat hat würde ich mich sehr über einen Tip freuen. Zur Zeit tausche ich alle 300-500km den Bolzen gegen einen neuen aus, was mit der Zeit doch recht nervig ist.

Im Anhang ein Foto wie die getauschten Bolzen bei mir ausschauen.

Sportliche Grüße 
Sash


----------

